# JDM vs USDM oil sending unit?



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Does anyone know if a JDM U13 oil sending unit will be compatible with a USDM B13?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Jody


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Don't all speak at once.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Sorry Jody didn't see the post. I think there the same. I'll check the part#s on them when I get home for lunch. I have both flavors layin around the house..............james


----------

